# Are INTJs the best?



## Brixby Jones (Apr 7, 2013)

The question doesn't even need to be posed: of course INTJs are the best. 
A productive, efficient and extremely low-maintenance group of folk, the INTJ population is in control without even having to be present; the supremacy of the INTJ personality type is asserted without need for dispute.
This is, obviously, a very biased point of view and I know full well I hold this stance mainly as a result of my being very comfortable and used to being an INTJ.


----------



## Brady Hampton (Jan 3, 2014)

braided pain said:


> Apparently we're the best at missing opportunities for humor.
> 
> My world is crashing apart, my ego devastated. It's a terrible tragedy. Have pity on us, fellow NTs.


Maybe best at missing opportunities to be funny yet you all always make me laugh. Haha!


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

For a bunch of Thinkers, y'all sure do a crappy job of being objective on this issue :tongue:

The truth is that every type is awesome in their own way, and no type is "better" than another, at least overall. Each type is good at different things, and INTJ's tend to be good at world domination...and planning. There's a reason that they are called the Masterminds...roud:


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

Brady Hampton said:


> Of course it's obvious troll bait. Hence all the jokingly serious answers from the NT community. Lol
> 
> Edit: Actually looking back most INTJ were the only ones who seem completely serious in their response with the exception of @_braided pain_



I'm not entirely positive, but I suspect this might be an attempt at INTJ humor.


----------



## Brady Hampton (Jan 3, 2014)

Westy365 said:


> For a bunch of Thinkers, y'all sure do a crappy job of being objective on this issue :tongue:
> 
> The truth is that every type is awesome in their own way, and no type is "better" than another, at least overall. Each type is good at different things, and INTJ's tend to be good at world domination...and planning. There's a reason that they are called the Masterminds...roud:


What good is a mastermind who doesn't have the charisma to lead an army? I believe an army would be of much use in such an endeavor. I believe the ENTJ's charisma, ability to organize people, and..... planning have them trumped good sir.


----------



## sinshred (Dec 1, 2013)

Every type has own vice versa.

INTJ "seem the best" because we, particularly the online nerd ones and unfortunately this kind of people are countless in this forum, usually have "INTJ best" mindset though many depiction of coolness, smartness INTJ character in anime, movie, etc.

In real life? We are not that best.


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

Deep down inside, NTs know that ESFP is the best type.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

braided pain said:


> Apparently we're the best at missing opportunities for humor.
> 
> My world is crashing apart, my ego devastated. It's a terrible tragedy. Have pity on us, fellow NTs.


I will show pity by skewering your corpse. It's the least I can do ;-)


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

Westy365 said:


> For a bunch of Thinkers, y'all sure do a crappy job of being objective on this issue :tongue:
> 
> The truth is that every type is awesome in their own way, and no type is "better" than another, at least overall. Each type is good at different things, and INTJ's tend to be good at world domination...and planning. There's a reason that they are called the Masterminds...roud:


oh, yeah-everyone's a snowflake. 

Wake up. Coffee's for closers.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Westy365 said:


> For a bunch of Thinkers, y'all sure do a crappy job of being objective on this issue :tongue:
> 
> The truth is that every type is awesome in their own way, and no type is "better" than another, at least overall. Each type is good at different things, and INTJ's tend to be good at world domination...and planning. There's a reason that they are called the Masterminds...roud:


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> I was just reading the INTJs article on Wikipedia and I realised they sound a lot better than some of the other types. So my question is this: are you the best?


No way! I thought ESTPs were the best!

Oh wait,.. I didnt.. 
Nobody ever did.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Tea Path said:


> I will show pity by skewering your corpse. It's the least I can do ;-)


I don't even get the Persian Tub treatment?

Damn. That's harsh.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

braided pain said:


> I don't even get the Persian Tub treatment?
> 
> Damn. That's harsh.


you get points for the Persian Tub reference, but you haven't annoyed me enough


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> So my question is this: are you the best?


At what? At everything? Like sumo wrestling and sprinting simultaneously? At championing some poorly constructed philosophy? At baking noodles on one's nose?


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

default settings said:


> At what? At everything? Like sumo wrestling and sprinting simultaneously? At championing some poorly constructed philosophy? At baking noodles on one's nose?


At... everything....


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

Wait...Daniel-San was an INTJ?


----------



## Tasnim (Jan 26, 2014)

LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> I was just reading the INTJs article on Wikipedia and I realised they sound a lot better than some of the other types. So my question is this: are you the best?


Entj's make (by far) the very most amount of money, and they're pretty successful IDE say trying to be more open and extroverted will give u better chance with jobs and communication skills that are very important. Search it I'm not joking.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Tasnim (Jan 26, 2014)

Financially entjs make sooooo much more money than any other type like way up the scale


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

I'll be the first INTJ to admit that yes, we are the best.


----------

